# Sip Winter



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Winter my white delta boy had many admirers on here. He was simply a,axing and today he passed on. He was gorgeous, wonderful, and a joy to own. 
Shortly after I bought him he began to go blind, I noticed he had a lump that spread and ended up being a tumour. 
I hoped he lived a happy life.
This fish was amazing, I loved him and will miss him forever.
Good bye my third ever betta.
Love you to bits.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sip Winter. He was so beautiful.

I'm sure he enjoyed his life, you showed me his tank and it looked great and you took care of him well.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry about Winter he was a gorgeous fish and had a good life with you. :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This was his little 5 gal


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I bet you took excellent care of him and he was a very happy fish. 

Swim in peace, Winter.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

SIP Winter. A lovely Betta.


----------

